
Multiple Cursors in 500 bytes of Vimscript - jstewartmobile
http://www.kevinli.co/posts/2017-01-19-multiple-cursors-in-500-bytes-of-vimscript/
======
jstewartmobile
Still not quite as good as MC in Sublime, but pretty close.

